# Jamie Eason



## Chris2785 (Nov 10, 2008)

Good lord......


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

bodybuilding.com she is immense


----------



## Chris2785 (Nov 10, 2008)

Sorry if this is a repost... but i dont think anyone will mind!


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

my fav fitness model!!!! oh AND dont forget Mindi Smith, smoking!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chris2785 (Nov 10, 2008)

">








">


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

Sorry lads dont know her, so dont have any pics LOL


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

Rambo55 said:


> Sorry lads dont know her, so dont have any pics LOL


OMG your banned, how can you not know who these to hotties are!! shame on you :cursing: haha


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

i mean "personally"


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

Mindi Smith


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

Rambo - pull your finger out and get your cousin to drop Jamie an email, you'll be on holiday with her by the summer and we'll have pictures as soon as you back.


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

LOL I wished.

3g Test/week + Jamie Eason + Cialis + Redbull < full sugar> + Mars bar for "extra" energy.

Oh dear


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Aye Jamie is immense! Where have you been!


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

Allow me to explain - Rambo knows who Jamie is but doesn't know her personally unlike Danielle Lloyd, who he does know peronally and has been posting a few holiday pictures off her on the other thread.


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

LMAO....


----------



## Chris2785 (Nov 10, 2008)

hahaha


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

I <3 Jamie Eason :thumb:


----------



## A51M (Sep 13, 2007)

wow:thumb:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Jamie is going in the hotness thread next week


----------



## D_MMA (Aug 21, 2008)

Right ok...so who decided to put up pics of my future wife?????

haha jamie is my ideal woman.


----------



## D_MMA (Aug 21, 2008)

And carly, thankyou, i love you now for that pic of Mindi lol


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Oh god don't get me started on Jamie, yuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

yummymummy79 said:


> Oh god don't get me started on Jamie, yuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmm


yeah!! start pleeaase:tongue:


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

sexiest pic ive found of jamie, seriously hot!


----------



## chrisba (Aug 25, 2006)

carly said:


> Mindi Smith


Oh my days...... :whistling:


----------



## MATTY_2008 (Feb 7, 2008)

My contribution.......


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

Mindi vs Jamie...... Mindi


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

MATTY_2008 said:


> My contribution.......


Oh my days!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Jamie is awesome.

if you do a search in the recipe section for threeads i started their is a video of her making carrot cake protein bars.

a girl that can come and looks like that is PERFECT


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

hilly said:


> Jamie is awesome.
> 
> if you do a search in the recipe section for threeads i started their is a video of her making carrot cake protein bars.
> 
> a girl that can *come* and looks like that is PERFECT


Freudian slip mate? :lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

T.F. said:


> Freudian slip mate? :lol:


FPMSL - it would be you and me that noticed though  

COOK Hilly not COME :lol:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

T.F. said:


> I <3 Jamie Eason :thumb:


this made me laugh because i have a boy mate called Jamie Eason!

:lol:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

DEJ said:


> sexiest pic ive found of jamie, seriously hot!


Well I wouldn't take her somewhere nice to eat....messy cow:lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2009)

Rambo55 said:


> Sorry lads dont know her, so dont have any pics LOL[/QUOT
> 
> you mean no lilo pics of her?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Cheese said:


> Mindi vs Jamie...... Mindi


OH MY GODDDDDDDD!!!!!!!! Possibly the best looking woman i have ever seen. Wow.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Jem said:


> FPMSL - it would be you and me that noticed though
> 
> COOK Hilly not COME :lol:


LMAO her pics must have got me over excited


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

i will be spending a lot of time in this thread methinks.


----------



## Chew (Mar 4, 2009)

http://www.tmuscle.com/free_online_article/sports_body_training_performance_interviews/the_jamie_eason_experience

Lots of pics in that article


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2009)

Oh yeah


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

OK so I really need a lay down now, hot damn!

*googles Jamie's calendar


----------



## chrisba (Aug 25, 2006)

She is unbelievable. Im in love.


----------

